# Alot Of Work And Risk To Look Like A Super Hero



## WhatInThe (May 9, 2015)

Excellent article on the workouts, nutrition and training/trainers needed to muscle up for a super hero movie.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...le-the-hidden-costs-of-looking-like-thor.html

Keep in mind these actors are getting paid big bucks for these movies to go through these regimes and look they way they do(no beer guts or grandma wings allowed). They run risk from the exercises and supplements.

One point this article brought up was the use of fitness trainers which I never quite understood for many. I'm old school. You work out because you want to, have to and/or are motivated by the end result, maybe some socializing and adrenaline rushes. These things should also motivate you to learn on your own and/or simply ask questions.

 Today I cannot believe the number of average joes who want a trainer with them for what should be routine workouts. Really, somebody has to scream at you, tell you what to do like a sheep, dog or child???. Yeh If you are going to make millions of dollars looking like a comic book character yes you might want to use a trainer. I can see a couple of sessions just to learn but the people who cannot or will not workout without people holding their hand amazes me. Along with those that cannot workout without "their" music and/or things in their ears while working out. It's for your benefit wether it's fitness or looks. Minus will bring up all those drinks and bars used right before and during the workout for "energy". Creatures of expensive, stupid habits which put them one step above a junky on crack.

I must be a dinosaur and not just an old fart because I remember a day when the only food or drink allowed in a gym was a water fountain and if nobody brought a radio or had a different channel on you still worked out. Now today's gym rats are high maintenance debutantes with a severe case of narcissism.


----------



## Debby (May 29, 2015)

Actually a good trainer is there to help you fine tune your workout according to what you are trying for and he/she would also be able to make sure that you are using a correct form to get maximum benefits and to prevent injuries which I would think would be particularly necessary for someone who is a beginner.

As for the music, well music can motivate one to dance, calm the soul or set a rhythm for a particular kind of exercise and just get you revved up mentally so that you aren't so focussed on the discomfort that may come with 'pushing it' to the next level.

My daughter is a body builder although she has educated herself and is enough of a loner that she prefers not to work with a trainer.  She also uses music to drown out the grunts and groans of others as well as to keep herself focused on her own business.  I'm not sure if she uses any supplements but she is a stickler for a clean diet and 'fuels' her body like it's a marvellous machine, which a human body is.  I would say that she is the furthest thing from a junky on crack.

I'm also keen on body building although not to the same extent as my daughter as I can't stand the gym scene and I'm finding that my recovery is a lot slower than it used to be.  But we did have our own home gym set up for years and a set of free weights and a barbell which I passed on to my daughter when we moved.  Even now, I have a small set of weights and just today picked up a new 15 lb kettle bell and spent the afternoon looking for new routines to use it in.  My current focus is working out routines that use body weight and my small weights in intensive interval training which is supposed to be extremely beneficial to slow down the aging process.  At this point, because I've been 'narcissistic'  for enough years, I can still do 33 full body push ups despite having recently turned 60.  

Some folks enjoy knitting, some folks prefer stamp collecting while others enjoy biking of various sorts or kayaking.....and some folks enjoy weight training and challenging themselves on muscle development. Narcissim perhaps, but who cares? If they aren't hurting anyone by it (i.e. neglecting children or whatever) I say more power to them. What's important is if they're happy and doing something they love.....just like the folks who spend their time doing needlepoint or whatever.

Personally the only place I'd say is going too far is when someone decides to take or inject harmful drugs to achieve a certain 'look'.  Aside from the whole question of level playing fields, that's just not healthy.  So there you go, another opinion on the sport of fitness and weight lifting.


----------



## Debby (May 30, 2015)

PS:  Having read the article, I'd like to see the author with his shirt off.  Could it be that the linked article was a justification for his own lack of interest in keeping fit?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 31, 2015)

Method actors - ugh! 

All they'd have to do is join Cenegenics ...


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol!!!


----------

